# Wonderful old mystery maneplates



## Dranreb (Nov 1, 2014)

I got this finely cast nameplate from a junk stall many years ago, it's about 12" long and I have no idea what it came off (and neither does Google) but it's one of my favorite things, a wonderment and a joy to behold. 

I thought I'd let you guys have a look and wonder too.




Bernard


----------



## 12bolts (Nov 1, 2014)

Maybe a race? Back to back wins..........
I've got a few old name plates and things Ive found around. I just screw em to the shed purlins

Cheers Phil


----------



## chuckorlando (Nov 1, 2014)

I tried like hell to find what that plate went to. I cant find anything at all. I found some old Ore wagons and carriages and other cool things, but nothing with that plate that I could see

It is nice


----------



## Dranreb (Nov 2, 2014)

I searched till I was square eyed too Chuck!

But today I did find the words 'URE cart' in a 1820s turnpike tolls act, which led me to think the plate may well have come off something like  this.

A back to back pony trap..




found here: http://www.summitview.on.ca/original.htm

Bernard


----------



## Bill Gruby (Nov 2, 2014)

Dranreb said:


> I searched till I was square eyed too Chuck!
> 
> But today I did find the words 'URE cart' in a 1820s turnpike tolls act, which led me to think the plate may well have come off something like  this.
> 
> ...



 Went to the Nursing Home to see my neighbor. We were discussing odds and ends and I asked him if he knew about a "URE Back to Back". He didn't but the old gentleman (106) in the other bed did. He owned two back in their day. You hit the nail square Bernard. Thank you.

 "Billy G"


----------



## Alan Douglas (Nov 2, 2014)

*Re: Wonderful old mystery nameplates*

I dug this up in the neighbor's back yard, cast iron, 3 1/2" long.  As far as I know the original owner captained a coastal cargo schooner, but maybe had something to do with building the railroad that came through in the 1870s?  Or it was part of his cargo at some point, attached to a tool or materials?


----------



## Dranreb (Nov 2, 2014)

Wow thanks Billy how good is that? What a coincidence that old gent was there, the quality of the plate says to me he has very discerning tastes! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dranreb (Nov 2, 2014)

*Re: Wonderful old mystery nameplates*



Alan Douglas said:


> I dug this up in the neighbor's back yard, cast iron, 3 1/2" long.  As far as I know the original owner captained a coastal cargo schooner, but maybe had something to do with building the railroad that came through in the 1870s?  Or it was part of his cargo at some point, attached to a tool or materials?



I love the way finds like that start a train of thought, machines often have their big brass plates missing, wonder how many get liberated for their look and interesting past rather than the scrap value.

 I dug up a part finished brass plate in my garden, think I kept it must look it out.

Bernard


----------



## Whyemier (Nov 2, 2014)

I won't dispute too heavily what everyone said about "The Famous URE Back to Back" but here is another possibility:


----------



## CoopVA (Nov 2, 2014)

The Ure on the plaque and in the ad for the fireplace look dead on...


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Dranreb (Nov 2, 2014)

Whyemier said:


> I won't dispute too heavily what everyone said about "The Famous URE Back to Back" but here is another possibility:



If you found that on the interweb Mr Whyemier your Googling skills are way in advance of mine, and I do believe the font is the clincher, superb!

I had been thinking how likely was it that even the most famous pony trap would have found it's way across the Atlantic, but as we have two connections to a cart/trap maker, of the same name, the mystery deepens.....

Bernard


----------



## Alan Douglas (Nov 3, 2014)

Allan Ure, in Glasgow. I wonder if he was a descendant of the Andrew Ure who (among other things) published a marvelous "Dictionary of Arts, Manufactures, and Mines" in the 1850s.


----------



## Bill Gruby (Nov 4, 2014)

Looks like someone got real close. The font on the plate and the font in the Back to back Grate are identical. Great find. Mine was from an old gents memory. This one is spot on.

 "Billy G"


----------



## Ebel440 (Nov 4, 2014)

The picture with the tea kettle even shows a plaque mounted on the top of the unit.


----------



## Dranreb (Nov 4, 2014)

Bill Gruby said:


> Looks like someone got real close. The font on the plate and the font in the Back to back Grate are identical. Great find. Mine was from an old gents memory. This one is spot on. "Billy G"



Often an old gents memory for long ago things will be very good, there may well be some connection, besides I rather like the idea of it being on a smart little trap.



Ebel440 said:


> The picture with the tea kettle even shows a plaque mounted on the top of the unit.



Just remembered my wife had a square frying pan the same style as the saucepan also shown in that picture, it was her mothers, it had a very thin base which cracked beyond repair many years ago, not sure we still have it now.

Bernard


----------



## Holescreek (Nov 5, 2014)

I don't have any mystery plates but it's still fun to search out the old company names and try to guess what happened to them.


----------

